# 3-12-12 Sheepshead



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Went out again on Monday to try and catch a few more convicts. After standing in the rain for a few hours without much to show for it we finally started to lay into them. We ended the day with 11 sheepshead and 1 slot red!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Way to go Konz !!! Congrats on your catch!


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

I have noticed that the sheepies seem to turn on the bite around the middle of the day. At least every time I get up at the crack ass of dawn they do not bite till 11 or 12. Then you cannot miss them.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

We need to get out and go sometime man!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

konz said:


> We need to get out and go sometime man!


 hey konz I don't know if that was directed to me?? If so I say Hellz yeah we need to get together and fish sometime! Its fixing to get good brotha! Holla at me next time u go!:thumbup:


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah it was directed at you fool


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

konz said:


> Yeah it was directed at you fool


 HAHAHAHA I figured it was! Well let's go hand!!!!:thumbup:


----------

